# Looking for pill bugs ("rolly pollies" ?sp?)



## Arachnoheebs (Dec 2, 2005)

I am not sure if this is the right place to post, but I will anyway. 
I have heard that some horticultural stores sell these little guys, but I can not find any. It's gotten cold here so, no more to be found under the rocks. We like to keep them in our T's habitats to keep vermin away :evil:  (just in case) per Schultz and Schultz and it works!! If anyone knows please advise.
Thx...
Keri


----------



## Stylopidae (Dec 2, 2005)

talk to someone at strange cargo inverts...they have the flattened isopods. I recently tried to culture some of the round type, but failed miserably because I couldn't get them to reproduce. The flattened type will reproduce, but I don't think the round ones will.


----------



## luther (Dec 2, 2005)

Someone was selling cultures at the last BTS show.  I know because I bought one.  Dont know the name of the vendor though... 

Doh!  Just noticed that you're in Texas.  Oops.

Sorry.

Have you tried searching sheds and garages?  There's got to be a bit of damp old carpet somewhere near you.


----------



## OldHag (Dec 2, 2005)

I sell em   I have both the rolly polly kind and the wood lice kind (they dont roll up like the pill bugs)  10 cents each


----------



## P. Novak (Dec 2, 2005)

what exactlly is the purpose of these, will they harm the Ts? will the Ts eat them?


----------



## Scythemantis (Dec 2, 2005)

They're beneath the notice of large predators like Tarantulas. They keep an enclosure clean by eating droppings, mold, and mites.


----------



## DoubleD's (Dec 2, 2005)

*Rollie Pollies*

Hey the funny thing is I introduced them on a large scale to the market this year and so many have followed suite and claimed to be the first.
I started doing it because my kids collected so many when they were playing that i started keeping them in with the roaches to make the kids  happy and then i noticed they were multiplying and the roach tanks were cleaner, so i figured hey i never saw them for sale for this use before so i started marketing them.
I sell 100 sandard isopods for $25 plus shipping, we also introduced the Orange ones from Europe, next year i will be selling the Yellow, Blue and purple ones.

They really work and are edible, dart frogs, geckos and certain lizards will gobble them up like candy.

Sincerely 
Dexter D
http://www.doubleds.org


----------



## P. Novak (Dec 2, 2005)

oh alright, so if i ordered them would i just put them straight into the Ts enclosure or would i have to setup a colony?

and can the ones caught outside be used for the T cages?


----------



## hamfoto (Dec 2, 2005)

Scythemantis said:
			
		

> They're beneath the notice of large predators like Tarantulas. They keep an enclosure clean by eating droppings, mold, and mites.



I've heard others say this...but I put them in with my juveniles and spiderlings...and every single one ate the rollie pollies that I put in...
I'm sure they did their job in cleaning out the cages, it's just that one by one they disappeared and I found their exoskeletons lying there all white and chalky...didn't seem to affect the T's, only that they got a little snack.


----------



## DoubleD's (Dec 2, 2005)

*Isopods*

That is true they will eat them if given half the chance, Also they need a moist or humid environment. The ones cought outside can be fed but its recommended that you wait until you have at least one generation of bbaies before you feed them, the wild cought ones might contain harmful chemicals, so wait for the babies to be born and feed the babies off to your t"s.

Sincerely
Dexter D
http://www.doubleds.org


----------



## P. Novak (Dec 2, 2005)

well im not really talking about feeding, im talking about using them as decomposers.


----------



## Brian S (Dec 3, 2005)

OldHag said:
			
		

> I sell em   I have both the rolly polly kind and the wood lice kind (they dont roll up like the pill bugs)


I knew we could count on you hehehe


----------



## roach dude (Dec 3, 2005)

if i go get some from out wide n put them in with my roaches will they just clean the tank up?? like clean up the feaces and mould.??


----------



## NiGHTS (Dec 3, 2005)

Yeah, they'll clean the tank.  They mainly go after any leftover food in the tank.  Larger inverts, such as adult Ts and Scorpions pretty much ignore the isopods because they aren't much more than a lite snack...but juveniles will eat them.

As for breeding...I have had luck captive breeding both common round and flat isopods that I caught in the wild.  However, I think the key to success with breeding is keeping as many of them together as possible.  When I only had a few in an enclosure, I didn't get any babies, but when I upped the numbers to around 100+ I started seeing babies all the time.  ...and don't expect much breeding if you put them into a T enclosure; keep them in their own cage if you expect babies.


----------



## P. Novak (Dec 3, 2005)

how many at once should go into an adult T tank?


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Dec 3, 2005)

I found one outside, So i decided it would be great to have one in the T.blondi's tank and guess what! I dropped it in and she ate it! lol. I was like! Oh great! thanks Lucifer! That was meant to be your maid who cleans up after you! Not your bloody dinner!.lol


----------



## OldHag (Dec 3, 2005)

Brian S said:
			
		

> I knew we could count on you hehehe



Yeah, well... OBVIOUSLY I wasnt the FIRST to sell them.. DoubleD can take all the credit ;P   Why he takes pride in this is odd..but he can have it!



Brian, Im counting on you  not to tell him I had them prior to this year


----------



## NiGHTS (Dec 4, 2005)

I think around 10 isopods or so would be a good number to throw in a T tank.

Hey Double D's - any estimate on when you will be getting the more exotic colored isopods in stock in 2006?  I'm already waiting for em!


----------



## Ecilious (Dec 4, 2005)

If all you keep is spiders I'd recommend starting a culture seperately as suggested. Once it warms up you could get them for free. Collect a few from under rocks or pieces of wood. then get an old ice cream tub, half fill it with leaves, rotten wood and a few vegetable peelings. Put some pin holes in the lid and mist the whole lot lightly and put the tub somewhere warm (t-room is perfect) and leave them be. Check on them every couple of days to make sure they're not drying out or getting too damp. Soon you'll have loads. Plus no worries of transferring toxins this way.

Personally I have a hoard of them living in my millipede tank and a good few in with my hissing cockroaches. It's quite funny watching them in the millipede tank as they're kinda hyper compared to ones out doors since they're that bit warmer.

I had them for years living in my "deaths head cockroach" tank, without fully appreciating the job they were doing until I removed the majority of them to my compost heap. Soon had a big infestation of mites and my lesson was learnt.


----------



## BugToxin (Dec 4, 2005)

Yellow, Blue, and Purple?   Groovy!!!!    I wonder if I could keep some of each, all living together in perfect harmony like a happy bug rainbow.   Or a big bowl of Lucky Charms. :}  That would look cool in my blondi tank!!!  Anyone have pics of these?  I've seen the orange ones, but not the other colors.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Dec 4, 2005)

DoubleD's said:
			
		

> Hey the funny thing is I introduced them on a large scale to the market this year and so many have followed suite and claimed to be the first.
> I started doing it because my kids collected so many when they were playing that i started keeping them in with the roaches to make the kids  happy and then i noticed they were multiplying and the roach tanks were cleaner, so i figured hey i never saw them for sale for this use before so i started marketing them.
> I sell 100 sandard isopods for $25 plus shipping, we also introduced the Orange ones from Europe, next year i will be selling the Yellow, Blue and purple ones.
> 
> ...


Is there a reason my orange isopod photograph and roach photographs are still on your website you're advertising on Arachnoboards?


----------



## Ecilious (Dec 6, 2005)

I was under the impression that the blue woodlice were that colour because of a parasite or disease and didn't live very long.


----------



## Digby Rigby (Dec 6, 2005)

*iridiovirus*

Hello,

Yes I do believe it is whats known as an iridiovirus it is a virus that turns the color of crustaceans blue it also kills them over time.  Apparently they die faster if just kept with only other blues.  They can and do infect healthy cultures.  I only sell the orange isopods not the grey or blue ones.  That way no worries.

Digby Rigby

DigbyRigby@exoticfeeders.com


----------



## cloud711 (Dec 7, 2005)

do isopods eat mites as well? im having problem with mites right now.


----------



## P. Novak (Dec 7, 2005)

so who has some isopods for cheap!??!!!


----------



## Digby Rigby (Dec 7, 2005)

*Mite Munchies for Isopods*

It appears that the isopods do indeed eat mites.  People who have gotten them notice that the cages withthe isopods dont have nites and that cages without them seem to have more.  Whether they actually eat them or just act as some kind of repellant I am not sure either way however the end result is the same no more mites!  I sell the orange ones or as I call them screaming tangerine:razz:  because they look cool and are captive bred for many generations.  Since they are scavengers I dont want to take the chance they have pollutants or other nasty things that can affect animals that might eat them.  Others we sell are mini white micro isopods as well as other items of interest.

Digby Rigby

http://exoticfeeders.com  the feeder forums


----------



## james (Dec 7, 2005)

*Isopods!!*

Well, I keep cultures of grey and orange (started from ORIN) and I've found them to just be cleaners. By this I mean they usually keep a tank pretty clean, but do not eat mites. I know this because my rhino roaches from both Australia and Germany had (have) mites and after months with isopods the mites still exist. I believe these mites to be harmless and part of a natural occurance with these roaches. I know the are other mite eating insects, but I'm just not familiar with the species.
James
www.blaberus.com


----------



## Snipes (Dec 8, 2005)

are isopods available in the winter? Im thinking of starting a colony.


----------



## ScorpDemon (Dec 12, 2005)

james said:
			
		

> Well, I keep cultures of grey and orange (started from ORIN) and I've found them to just be cleaners. By this I mean they usually keep a tank pretty clean, but do not eat mites. I know this because my rhino roaches from both Australia and Germany had (have) mites and after months with isopods the mites still exist. I believe these mites to be harmless and part of a natural occurance with these roaches. I know the are other mite eating insects, but I'm just not familiar with the species.
> James
> www.blaberus.com


You should talk to Graham with Strangecargoinverts.com I believe he was looking into getting some predatory mites a while back for his isopod colonies, and if I'm not mistaken he found some. He might be able to help you out on that.


----------



## Vermis (Dec 12, 2005)

Snipes said:
			
		

> are isopods available in the winter? Im thinking of starting a colony.


Well, I was turning over stones and logs a few days ago, in search of springtails, and I found more isopods than springtails (a _lot_ more).  It was during 'mild' British weather - around and below freezing point.

After reading this topic I might go out and get some.  I saw some funky little red ones last time (that I hope are a distinct species and not the result of contamination or disease...).

*One google later...* _Androniscus dentiger_?


----------



## jojobear (Dec 13, 2005)

ScorpDemon said:
			
		

> You should talk to Graham with Strangecargoinverts.com I believe he was looking into getting some predatory mites a while back for his isopod colonies, and if I'm not mistaken he found some. He might be able to help you out on that.



Here is a link I got here at Arachnoboards for Hypoaspis sp. predatory mites.

http://www.buglogical.com/catalog.asp?action=showCatalog&typeNumber=15&sectionNumber=33


----------



## David_F (Dec 14, 2005)

Vermis said:
			
		

> Well, I was turning over stones and logs a few days ago, in search of springtails, and I found more isopods than springtails (a _lot_ more).  It was during 'mild' British weather - around and below freezing point.
> 
> After reading this topic I might go out and get some.  I saw some funky little red ones last time (that I hope are a distinct species and not the result of contamination or disease...).
> 
> *One google later...* _Androniscus dentiger_?


Has anyone here raised _Androniscus dentiger_?  After seeing Vermis' post I looked them up and those are some cool bugs.  Are they as easy to raise as _Armadillium vulgare_?  Anyone know how I'd go about getting them here in the U.S.?  Would also be interested in info on _Philoscia muscorum_.

Thanks


----------



## Vermis (Dec 14, 2005)

I don't know if they're native to the US, but apparently _A. dentiger_ occurs there too.

That said, I collected some of them, and I'm not so convinced I have _A. dentiger_.  They don't seem so red anymore - compared to photos - and they might just be the young of the larger generic woodlice.  Although there's considerable size difference between these and the smallest recognisable 'generics', and they're more cylindrical too.
I'll keep 'em, see what they grow into.


----------



## David_F (Dec 14, 2005)

Vermis said:
			
		

> I don't know if they're native to the US, but apparently _A. dentiger_ occurs there too.


Ah, looks like I've got a bit more reading to do.  Didn't realize they could be found anywhere other than the UK and Europe.  Thanks for the heads up.



> That said, I collected some of them, and I'm not so convinced I have _A. dentiger_.  They don't seem so red anymore - compared to photos - and they might just be the young of the larger generic woodlice.  Although there's considerable size difference between these and the smallest recognisable 'generics', and they're more cylindrical too.
> I'll keep 'em, see what they grow into.


It'll be interesting to find out what species you've got.  Good luck with them and please keep us updated on how they do in captivity.  I imagine they're pretty easy to rear but I guess you never know.  I haven't started a colony of pill bugs yet.  I just have a few in different spider enclosures and, honestly, they're turning out to be more fun than my spiders are.


----------



## Vermis (Dec 14, 2005)

David_F said:
			
		

> honestly, they're turning out to be more fun than my spiders are.


Hah, I know the feeling.  I've been on a spending spree the last week or two, buying lobster and death's head roaches, and I'm expecting quite a few scorpions and tarantulas (which are late thanks to Royal Mail, incompetent oafs.  If any have kicked the bucket they'd better watch out, rant rave etc. But I digress), as well as digging up isopods and springtails etc.  Maybe it's the novelty, but I can sit and watch the roaches (the _food_) for a while, only giving a few glances to my Ts.

But back to woodlice: yeah, it seems less and less likely that these are rosy woodlice.  In which case I'm starting to wonder if anyone knows where to find them and if could they send me some...


----------



## Gsc (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes, I did get predatory mites from online a while ago- I forgit the link but I believe I found it by  using the SEARCH tool on this board.  They were pretty expensive (~$50 + s/h) if I remember correct.

I haven't read through this whole thread yet, but I (along with a few others on here) have the Spanish Orange Isopods for sale.  My origional stock came from Orin McMonigle (great guy)... I'm looking forward to those other colored cultures DoubleD's was speaking of....

To help with any mite problems in my roach/millipede colonies, I've just been using the spanish orange isopods...they'll eat about any left over food...from dead roaches/crickets to greens...


----------



## yuanti (Jan 3, 2006)

I ordered a number of pillbugs a while back from Carolina Biological...I didnt know where else to get them at the time. Only received about 14 of them and over time a couple ended up drowning themselves in some shallow water dishes and a couple just ended up dying for no apparent reason.  

I think I have about 4 left and today when I was looking through my scorps tank I noticed some movement around my fogger container. I looked closer and there are about 6-8 very small pillbugs (less than a mm) crawling around. I hope there are more =)


----------



## Pyst (Jan 11, 2006)

can/will pillbugs do any damage to a molting tarantula ?


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jan 12, 2006)

Pyst said:
			
		

> can/will pillbugs do any damage to a molting tarantula ?


I wouldn't think so, since they only seem to eat decaying organic matter and aren't really predators.


----------



## Gesticulator (Mar 15, 2006)

Although this thread is 2 months old, I still need to ask for clarification. I just started with 100 isopods (thanks Michelle!!!). From the info here, it seems like I can actually out the isopods in with my B dubia colony...is that correct? Also where do I get "rotted" or "dead" wood?


----------



## jwasted (Mar 15, 2006)

man that is some good info, I think I am going to try this in my T's habitats.


----------



## moricollins (Mar 15, 2006)

Gesticulator said:
			
		

> Also where do I get "rotted" or "dead" wood?


Look where there ARE TREES, Terri 

not so easy in NYC  


Mori


----------



## Gesticulator (Mar 15, 2006)

moricollins said:
			
		

> Look where there ARE TREES, Terri
> 
> not so easy in NYC
> 
> ...


UMMM...thanks Mori...remind me to ask you for advice again, soon:wall: 
I guess I'll have to head upstate NY to "find me some trees in them there woods".


----------



## Ungweliante (Aug 29, 2007)

Heh, just noticed this old post 

Anyways, I was kinda thinking of getting pill bugs as well. Do any of you know where I could get them from Europe? And I was also thinking if there are differences between the different pill bug species, except for the colour? 

And...rotten food and plenty of warmth etc. for the pill bug terrarium? Won't it start to smell kinda horrible?


----------

